# Went Juggin



## Smacko (Jan 20, 2007)

Well after being trained by a friend of mine in Jugging..I decided to try it solo.

My son and I went Sat. night and caught these...2 were close to 5 lbs each... Not to bad for a first timer...


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Man I miss jug fishin since I have moved up here. 
Now thats a good time.


----------



## BobHAJ (Sep 12, 2004)

Explain Juggin to us Drylanders?


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Not much to it really. It's a ball but make sure it's legal on the body of water you're fishing. Simply put, you tie 1.5-3' line to a jug (Cleaned Two liter soda bottle, plastic quart sized oil bottle, etc.) with a catfish sized hook and bait of choice. Throw them out around your boat, open a beverage and float along with them. When the jugs start bouncing or moving off, chase down you fish. Very inexpensive to set up and a ton of fun.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

For added fun do it at night and put glow sticks in the jugs. I perfer the 1/2 gallon milk jug


----------

